# One handicap two clubs ?



## Dellboy (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi, 
    Right for the next 18 months I will be a member at two golf clubs, now I have a handicap with my home club, and I know when playing elsewhere I just use that H/C.

But at the second club I always play better and shoot below my H/C 8/10 times, so could I get a second H/C and play with both or am I only aloud one and can i choose which club?

Cheers

Del


----------



## fundy (Mar 4, 2013)

Only allowed one but you can nominate which is your home club where your handicap is based. That said you would just transfer that handicap across from one to the other rather than put in 3 cards for a new one so ultimately shouldnt change anything except which club administers it


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 4, 2013)

Your are only allowed 1 handicap you declare a home club and play at other club as an away handicap. All qualifying rounds at both clubs count for up and down and if needs adjusting from one day to next you are obliged to do it yourself before official comp results released.


----------



## moogie (Mar 4, 2013)

Dellboy said:



			Hi, 
    Right for the next 18 months I will be a member at two golf clubs, now I have a handicap with my home club, and I know when playing elsewhere I just use that H/C.

*But at the second club I always play better and shoot below my H/C 8/10 times*, so could I get a second H/C and play with both or am I only aloud one and can i choose which club?

Cheers

Del
		
Click to expand...


Below Handicap,  8 times out of 10.......??

That is some going that fella


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 4, 2013)

Sounds like the second club is too easy


----------



## Simbo (Mar 4, 2013)

As said, home and away clubs but at your away club standard scratch will change for you if it's an open or something


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 4, 2013)

Simbo said:



			As said, home and away clubs but at your away club standard scratch will change for you if it's an open or something
		
Click to expand...

 Can you explain that please


----------



## Simbo (Mar 4, 2013)

Il have a stab at it but I'm not 100% sure. 

If your a member of 2 clubs, x is your home and y is your away, if you play the open at y, all the scores from the home players is entered and a CSS is formed, which could be, say 70, the same will then be done for away players and CSS formed which could be 71. So even though you could play at y full time if you have it marked as your away club you will come under the higher SS.


----------



## rosecott (Mar 4, 2013)

Dellboy said:



			Hi, 
    Right for the next 18 months I will be a member at two golf clubs, now I have a handicap with my home club, and I know when playing elsewhere I just use that H/C.

But at the second club I always play better and shoot below my H/C 8/10 times, so could I get a second H/C and play with both or am I only aloud one and can i choose which club?

Cheers

Del
		
Click to expand...

When you say you play below handicap 8/10 times, are you talking about scoring below the course par or the course SSS - there can be a big difference. If you have been playing below SSS in 8/10 qualifying comps then your handicap should have been dropping like a stone.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 4, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



 Can you explain that please
		
Click to expand...

No , as a member of the club you would not qualify as a visitor so the member CSS for you.
I was a member at 3 clubs at one time. You chose which club for handicÃ p but not more than one .


----------



## Simbo (Mar 4, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			No , as a member of the club you would not qualify as a visitor so the member CSS for you.
I was a member at 3 clubs at one time. You chose which club for handicÃ p but not more than one .
		
Click to expand...

Your clubs must be different then


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 4, 2013)

Simbo said:



			Your clubs must be different then
		
Click to expand...

Though there are some differences , I doubt that would be one of them. If you are a member why would you get visitor CSS? Makes no sense!


----------



## Dellboy (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi thanks to all that replied, as to me shooting under my handicap at the second course, I'm not sure why I just find the course easier to play, it has tighter fairways and lots more trees and water, but I just like playing there.

My home course at the moment is off whites...P71...SSS71...6425yrs, my new course off whites...P71...SSS71...6349yrs BUT off yellows...home P71...SSS69...6185  new course P71 ...SSS69...5894yrs.

My handicap was from three cards off the yellows at my home course, last 3 rounds were 92..93..91 last 3 at new club off yellows 87..89..86


----------



## Crow (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't see the problem, you can still enter the competitons at the "easier" club while your handicap is maintained at your "home" club and get reductions in the normal way.

No need to move your handicap between the two.


----------



## Simbo (Mar 4, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			Though there are some differences , I doubt that would be one of them. If you are a member why would you get visitor CSS? Makes no sense!
		
Click to expand...

No idea, but it happens.

I've also seen people playing invitational doubles tournaments as a visitor at their away club.


----------



## rosecott (Mar 4, 2013)

Simbo said:



			Il have a stab at it but I'm not 100% sure. 

If your a member of 2 clubs, x is your home and y is your away, if you play the open at y, all the scores from the home players is entered and a CSS is formed, which could be, say 70, the same will then be done for away players and CSS formed which could be 71. So even though you could play at y full time if you have it marked as your away club you will come under the higher SS.
		
Click to expand...

Quote from the CONGU manual:

"When a player is a member of the club hosting the Open Competition, or has playing rights over the competition course but has nominated another club as his Home Club, for the purposes of the CSS calculation he shall be regarded as a Home player."


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 4, 2013)

You only have 1 handicap  given to you by your nominated home club , where all your scores should be returned so they can ajust your h/c.


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Mar 5, 2013)

Most people here have it spot on.  I am a member at two clubs, have one designated as the home club where I play most of my competitions.  When I play a comp at the second club, the card and competition SSS is returned to the home club for updating my handicap in the same way as it does when I play a scratch open elsewhere.


----------



## Simbo (Mar 5, 2013)

Out club must be making an arse of it then!


----------

